# Ramon Allones Reserve Hermoso No. 2 Maduro Cigar Review - Bang for the buck



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This cigar is worth every penny I paid for it from JRCigars. I have come to really enjoy these sticks and have bought several boxes to put away in ...

Read the full review here: Ramon Allones Reserve Hermoso No. 2 Maduro Cigar Review - Bang for the buck


----------

